# BMC Warranty timeframe?



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

My BMC Road Racer looks to have developed the crack others have posted about in another thread.

I contacted CC and filled out the warranty sheet, etc...

CC stated it would be about a week for BMC to come back with some determination.

It has been a touch over 3 weeks. I sent the warranty guy an email 2 days agom asking for any word. He has not responded.

Has anyone had the issue on a frame/bike bought through CC? How long did your process take?

Thanks!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Will take like month and a half to get a new frame. So take your time man... THey have to ship the frames from europe so you go figure. Took me like 45 days to get mine. Send an email to the guy not the warranty account.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

That part was the reason a couple of my friends didn't got with the BMC's...I'm curious to see how this thread continues...


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well the problem too is that at this part of the year BMC USA doesnt have more frames moving around in the US no more so the frames need to be coming from europe and thats why it takes kinda long.

In the case of other manufacturers, some ask you to send the bike to them for examination, that takes 2 weeks as minumum, plus the initial week with the 'yes and no" by phone with the manufacturer, easy in any brand a RMA can get a month, never seen something quick enough that u get a frame after 2 days or even in 10 days. Pretty much that doesnt happen. Sure if CC had some frames in there they could do something about it but in the case of the road racer the frames now are coming from the factory because there is none in the US.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I am pretty blown away (even though, I have read other's experiences).

They are seending me a 2011 BMC SL02.

Looks like I will be taking the hacksaw to my BMC SL01. 

I am happy to receive a new frame, but it is sad. The SL01 is a beautiful bike.

Now, I will have 2 BMC red/black bikes...my Streetfire (what agreat little bike it has been!) & an SL02


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

JohnHenry said:


> I am pretty blown away (even though, I have read other's experiences).
> 
> *They are seending me a 2011 BMC SL02.*
> 
> ...


You cracked a SL01 and they are giving you a SL02? is that a normal warranty procedure?
I understand it might be the same frame with different colors, but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

squareslinky said:


> You cracked a SL01 and they are giving you a SL02? is that a normal warranty procedure?
> I understand it might be the same frame with different colors, but it doesn't seem right.


I am not going to argue it.
Mine was a 2009, bought on sale from CC.

At this point, i am satisfied. Though, a 2011 SL01 would be sweet.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's what they do, yes that's the normal procedure. The 2011 sl01 has only 1 difference, the colors, besides that is the same frame.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

My new SLR01 warranty frame is on it's way from CC. Total turnaround time was about two weeks. I could have had it quicker, but I had to cut my stays and send proof, that added a couple of days on my end.

Total time for BMC to approve to CC having frame was 6 business days...not too shabby.


----------



## Calcyclist (Aug 31, 2011)

*My BMC warranty experience*

I had the same issue's with CC and BMC USA. I didn't hear anything for weeks. To Ultraman's point, the problem isn't so much it takes time. It's the issue you don't hear a word from anyone from these companies for weeks. At this price we should have some idea of what the process is. Where's it's at in the process. What kind of time we can expect. Instead, nothing!

I've learned that this is a purchase that should be made through a local shop.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

U have to send emails to the CC guy, he must know something. In my particular case took like a month because the frame had to be sent from europe, they had none.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to follow up I got my warranty delivered today. two weeks to the date of the initiation of the claim. 

What really blew me away though is what I received. I had a crack on the braze on derailleur mount, I was expecting just the frame. 

I opened the box and found: frame, fork, streampost, integrated headset, derailleur hanger, a machined FSA bb30 to 68mm adapter...chainstay guard..carbon prep..etc...I feel extremely well taken care of by CC and BMC.

Of note, they changed the derailleur braze on mount on the '11 version of the SLR01, it's a different mold (beefier) and they have added two rivets on the front side of the seat tube for a total of 4. The two rivet design, I'm guessing, was problematic. My old frame was a late '10.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

U got a lot more than what i got hahaha  Happy for you


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

*...and waiting...*

hummmm, going into week 8, ah well.

called CC, apparently, they bought the remainder of BMC's stock (as I was told). 
The container was lost in Boston. 
It has been found. It is supposed to be loaded today on a truck for CC.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

They bought all the stock?? wow! That means that we will see offers pretty soon then.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I just received my Competitive Cyclist "Thank you for your order" email, waiting for the shipping email, now.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

the frame shipped, it should be here Monday!


----------



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

ultraman6970 said:


> They bought all the stock?? wow! That means that we will see offers pretty soon then.


I had called CC a couple weeks ago about a different bike and the folks there said they had picked up a big shipment and were gonna have a pretty good sale on the Race Machines and Team Machines. I waited and got called back last week and now a happy owner of a RM01. I think they just updated their website with the prices.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

UPS lefts afew minutes ago.

The new frame arrived with all the expected components: headset, fork, seatpost, expander plug

I wasn't terribly excited about black and red (as I own a Streetfire (love it!). But the finish looks dang nice!

Now, I have to build it and decide if I like riding it or not. If not, I may sell off both BMC for something different.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

BMC is actually really good once you manage to get a hold of them, it's the getting ahold of them that is the difficult part.


----------



## pmorgan (Sep 25, 2011)

*cracked BMC frame*

My BMC Streetfire SSX just developed a nasty crack in the frame around the seatpost collar. Seems to be spreading too. I have alerted the only LBS that is a BMC dealer in my area. I'm hoping that BMC takes care of this for me with a replacement bike. We'll see how it goes. No complaints about my Streetfire. Other than the crack that will soon render it uselss, it's a great bike.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

The street fire is welded, not parts glued. I was you I would try adding a lot of grease to the seat tube and the BB cups.


----------



## pmorgan (Sep 25, 2011)

*BMC makes good*

I have an update on my cracked BMC streetfire frame issue... BMC took their time getting back to me on this, but I've learned through the LBS that I pursued this with that BMC has decided to give me a brand new Racemachine frame. Yep, a Racemachine!

Hat's off to J&L Bicycle in Burlingon, NC. They ran this down for me with BMC. Great shop. 

I don't have the bike yet, but will in a week or so. All in all, I'm really happy. BMC took care of me. They are *very slow* at communicating, but they definitely took care of me.


----------

